# CLOSED F/S Bear 4 arrow leather top bow quiver



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, it is in excellent shape.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Up for the evening.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Up for the evening. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up.


----------



## T4halo (May 20, 2018)

I believe it is older than that. Maybe late 50's. I have a couple. 3 Rivers sells the foam and rubber replacement sets. They are good quivers.

T4


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did some more research & may be a 1962 quiver. It showed up in there catalog.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Offers?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Offers?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Up for the evening. Thanks


----------

